# Mary Mary went on tour with Maxwell...so what do you think about it?



## ajoyfuljoy (Aug 19, 2009)

The dynamic gospel duo Mary Mary was invited to open the final three shows for Maxwell's North American summer concert tour. The chart-topping duo opened for the BLACKsummers'night tour on August 2 in Jacksonville, Florida, and August 3 in Charleston, South Carolina, and will be opening again for the final show of their Columbia Records label mate on August 5 in Durham, North Carolina. The gospel group is still soaking in the success of another No. 1 hit "God in Me" from their most recent No.1 album "The Sound."—SG

http://www.essence.com/news_enterta...hos_opening_for_maxwell_on_his_closing_night/

http://www.thelatestmaxwellnews.com/2009/08/03/update-maxwell-summer-09-tour-final/


----------



## music-bnatural-smile (Aug 19, 2009)

ooo Ooo oo me first!

fans get their praise on, then they get ready for their husband! LOL 



ultimately, the word gets out... i could care less who they tour with. good 4 them


----------



## ajoyfuljoy (Aug 19, 2009)

music-bnatural-smile said:


> ooo Ooo oo me first!
> 
> fans get their praise on, then they get ready for their husband! LOL
> 
> ...


 

you assuming the whole crowd is married?


----------



## music-bnatural-smile (Aug 19, 2009)

ajoyfuljoy said:


> you assuming the whole crowd is married?



some may be doing whatever it is they need to in order to stay celibate LOL
and the others, this may be the only God they ever see LOL 

all married lol didn't think of that... 
i'm imagining all those older horny single women pining at maxwell's feet... my mom and her sisters love him lol


----------



## ajoyfuljoy (Aug 19, 2009)

You really think that Christian artists can make an impact singing on a secular ticket? How does oil and water mix? Sounds like it was about the Benjamins to me.


----------



## Kurlee (Aug 19, 2009)

what's the problem?


----------



## Ramya (Aug 19, 2009)

I doubt the type of people that would be concerned with Mary Mary opening for Maxwell would be attending the concert.

But you asked what I think about it so... I think I'm not surprised.


----------



## music-bnatural-smile (Aug 19, 2009)

ajoyfuljoy said:


> You really think that Christian artists can make an impact singing on a secular ticket? How does oil and water mix? Sounds like it was about the Benjamins to me.



Of course it was... its their career... its about the money for all Christian singers... who is innocent from this out of them all? NONE... that whole industry is crazy LOL 

i am glad they are able to go on tour and spread a good word to so many ppl...


----------



## PopLife (Aug 19, 2009)

Aren't Christians suppose to seek and save those who are lost?
Let's be real unsaved people are not exactly trampling down the church doors to hear the "good word", which is why people like Mary Mary go out and witness in arenas that unsaved people might be at...duh!


----------



## Angelicus (Aug 19, 2009)

Secular artists sing with secular artists all of the time.

I don't understand what is the problem.

sarcasm.


----------



## Shimmie (Aug 19, 2009)

Angelicus said:


> *Secular artists sing with secular artists all of the time.*
> 
> I don't understand what is the problem. .


 


I'm sorry, but I know what you meant.   Non-secular with secular?  Am I correct?   

I mkae typos all tehe tyme.  24/11    .  

I know what I said, it just ddn't type the way that I said it.    

Dumb keyboard is the culprit.   (grrrrrrrr).


----------



## Shimmie (Aug 19, 2009)

ajoyfuljoy said:


> The dynamic gospel duo Mary Mary was invited to open the final three shows for Maxwell's North American summer concert tour. The chart-topping duo opened for the BLACKsummers'night tour on August 2 in Jacksonville, Florida, and August 3 in Charleston, South Carolina, and will be opening again for the final show of their Columbia Records label mate on August 5 in Durham, North Carolina. The gospel group is still soaking in the success of another No. 1 hit "God in Me" from their most recent No.1 album "The Sound."—SG
> 
> http://www.essence.com/news_enterta...hos_opening_for_maxwell_on_his_closing_night/
> 
> http://www.thelatestmaxwellnews.com/2009/08/03/update-maxwell-summer-09-tour-final/


I 'hear' you....


----------



## Mrs.TheBronx (Aug 19, 2009)

Shimmie said:


> I'm sorry, but I know what you meant. Non-secular with secular? Am I correct?
> 
> I mkae typos all tehe tyme. 24/11   .
> 
> ...


 

I think she meant what she said Shimmy.. (no typo) get it?  thats how i read it.. but maybe I am wrong... in any case its cool, because we all are intitled to our opinion.


----------



## Ramya (Aug 19, 2009)

Shimmie said:


> I'm sorry, but I know what you meant.   Non-secular with secular?  Am I correct?
> 
> I mkae typos all tehe tyme.  24/11    .
> 
> ...



I don't think that was a typo.


----------



## yodie (Aug 19, 2009)

ajoyfuljoy said:


> you assuming the whole crowd is married?


 
I think music-bnatural-smile was referencing other threads.

*


Angelicus said:



			Secular artists sing with secular artists all of the time.
		
Click to expand...

*


Angelicus said:


> *I don't understand what is the problem.*
> 
> Caught that!
> 
> ...


----------



## Shimmie (Aug 19, 2009)

Mrs.TheBronx said:


> I think she meant what she said Shimmy.. (no typo) get it? thats how i read it.. but maybe I am wrong... in any case its cool, because we all are intitled to our opinion.


 


Ramya said:


> I don't think that was a typo.


 


yodie said:


> *
> 
> 
> Angelicus said:
> ...


 
Okay... what I miss ?      Is it really Secular with Secular or is it, "Non-Secular" with Secular?      

Or is it  'Don't nobody know what it is?"


----------



## music-bnatural-smile (Aug 19, 2009)

Honestly... Has kirk franklin or israel new breed or any other gospel superpower come to your church to sing? No... Cuz the money aint right... Same with any of these speakers at womens conference... They go where the payment is right...

Sorry that's the truth... Christians have to make a living too! Who wouldve thought that they need groceries lol


----------



## mrselle (Aug 19, 2009)

Shimmie said:


> Okay... what I miss ?      Is it really Secular with Secular or is it, "Non-Secular" with Secular?
> 
> Or is it  'Don't nobody know what it is?"



I could be wrong, but I *think* she was implying that Mary Mary are secular artist...they're not singing gospel.  

Someone correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## PinkPebbles (Aug 19, 2009)

music-bnatural-smile said:


> Honestly... *Has kirk franklin or israel new breed or any other gospel superpower come to your church to sing?* No... Cuz the money aint right... Same with any of these speakers at womens conference... They go where the payment is right...
> 
> Sorry that's the truth... Christians have to make a living too! Who wouldve thought that they need groceries lol


 
Well, Kirk Franklin, Israel New Breed, Jay Moss, Kurk Carr, Fred Hammond, Smokie Norfol, Kieria Sheard, and so many others have performed at my old church on many occasions .


----------



## Ramya (Aug 19, 2009)

music-bnatural-smile said:


> Honestly... Has kirk franklin or israel new breed or any other gospel superpower come to your church to sing? No... Cuz the money aint right... Same with any of these speakers at womens conference... They go where the payment is right...
> 
> Sorry that's the truth... Christians have to make a living too! Who wouldve thought that they need groceries lol



Actually yes they have... including Byron Cage who was there for Father's Day, Kurt Carr and the Kurt Carr singers who did a concert for us and on and on. They all performed at 2 different services and no the congregation was not charged.


----------



## Laela (Aug 19, 2009)

mrselle said:


> I could be wrong, but I *think* she was implying that Mary Mary are secular artist...they're not singing gospel.
> 
> Someone correct me if I'm wrong.



I laughed when I read it.....  I don't think that was a typo either... 

Ya'll funny!


----------



## Ramya (Aug 19, 2009)

PinkPebbles said:


> Well, Kirk Franklin, Israel New Breed, Jay Moss, Kurk Carr, Fred Hammond, Smokie Norfol, Kieria Sheard, and so many others have performed at my old church on many occasions .



exactly!  it happens more often than people think.


----------



## trenise (Aug 19, 2009)

music-bnatural-smile said:


> Honestly... Has kirk franklin or israel new breed or any other gospel superpower come to your church to sing? No... Cuz the money aint right... Same with any of these speakers at womens conference... They go where the payment is right...
> 
> Sorry that's the truth... Christians have to make a living too! *Who wouldve thought that they need groceries lol*


 
That reminds me of a revival I went to with this woman speaker and she kept saying how she needed the offering because she had to buy some Formosa (brand of milk). I'd never heard such a thing before.


----------



## Laela (Aug 19, 2009)

_*A-hem... *_God will supply the needs (and groceries) for the Christian artists who don't find it necessary to pair up with Bishop Seculars to spread the Good News. And it's likely not ONLY saved/Christian people are going to those concerts....

Here's Israel Houghton's Tour Schedule :wow:


Date 	Tour 	City, St 	Venue 	Map 	Info.
Aug 19th 	Agape Family Christian Center 	Trenton, NJ 	Agape Family Christian Center 	map 	info.

Aug 20th 	Greater Shiloh Church 	Easton, PA 	Greater Shiloh Church 	map 	info.

Aug 21st 	Life Center 	Harrisburg, PA 	Life Center 	map 	info.

Aug 22nd 	Israel Houghton with Lakewood Worship Team 	Houston, TX 	Lakewood Church 	map 	info.

Aug 23rd 	Israel Houghton with Lakewood Worship Team 	Houston, TX 	Lakewood Church 	map 	info.

Aug 29th 	Israel Houghton with Lakewood Worship Team 	Houston, TX 	Lakewood Church 	map 	info.

Aug 30th 	Israel Houghton with Lakewood Worship Team 	Houston, TX 	Lakewood Church 	map 	info.

Sep 1st 	Christian Songwriter's Conference 	Hermon, CA 	Mount Hermon Conference Center 	map 	info.

Sep 2nd 	Christian Songwriter's Conference 	Hermon, CA 	Mount Hermon Conference Center 	map 	info.

Sep 9th 	A Deeper Level Conference 	Houston, TX 	Grace Church of Humble 	map 	info.

Sep 10th 	A Deeper Level Conference 	Houston, TX 	Grace Church of Humble 	map 	info.

Sep 11th 	A Deeper Level Conference 	Houston, TX 	Grace Church of Humble 	map 	info.

Sep 12th 	A Deeper Level Conference 	Houston, TX 	Grace Church of Humble 	map 	info.

Sep 12th 	Israel Houghton with Lakewood Worship Team 	Houston, TX 	Lakewood Church 	map 	info.

Sep 13th 	Israel Houghton with Lakewood Worship Team 	Houston, TX 	Lakewood Church 	map 	info.

Sep 17th 	Joyce Meyer Women's Conference 	St. Louis, MO 	Edward Jones Dome 	map 	info.

Sep 18th 	Joyce Meyer Women's Conference 	St. Louis, MO 	Edward Jones Dome 	map 	info.

Sep 19th 	Joyce Meyer Women's Conference 	St. Louis, MO 	Edward Jones Dome 	map 	info.

Sep 23rd 	Stronger 2009 Conference 	Bradford, England 	Abundant Life Centre 	map 	info.

Sep 29th 	Heart Revolution Conference 	San Diego, CA 	Cornerstone Church of San Diego 	map 	info.

Oct 1st 	Joyce Meyer Conference 	Atlanta, GA 	The Arena at Gwinnett Center 	map 	info.

Oct 2nd 	Joyce Meyer Conference 	Atlanta, GA 	The Arena at Gwinnett Center 	map 	info.

Oct 3rd 	Joyce Meyer Conference 	Atlanta, GA 	The Arena at Gwinnett Center 	map 	info.

Oct 4th 	Israel Houghton with Lakewood Worship Team 	Houston, TX 	Lakewood Church 	map 	info.

Oct 7th 	Presence 2009 	Pittsburgh, PA 	Covenant Church of Pittsburgh 	map 	info.

Oct 9th 	Hillsong Conference 	London, England 	ExCel Exhibition Centre 	map 	info.

Oct 10th 	Hillsong Conference 	London, England 	ExCel Exhibition Centre 	map 	info.

Oct 11th 	Hillsong Conference Europe 	London, England 	ExCel Exhibition Centre 	map 	info.

Oct 16th 	Deluge Worship Conference 	Baton Rouge, LA 	Bethany South World Prayer Center 	map 	info.

Oct 17th 	Israel Houghton with Lakewood Worship Team 	Houston, TX 	Lakewood Church 	map 	info.

Oct 18th 	Israel Houghton with Lakewood Worship Team 	Houston, TX 	Lakewood Church 	map 	info.

Oct 22nd 	Rhema Church South Africa's Night of Hope 	Johannesburg, SA 	Coca Cola Dome 	map 	info.

Oct 23rd 	Rhema Church South Africa's Night of Hope 	Johannesburg, South Africa 	Coca Cola Dome 	map 	info.

Oct 24th 	Durban Intl. Convention Centre 	Durban, South Africa 	Durban Intl. Convention Centre 	map 	info.

Oct 25th 	Hillsong Cape Town 	Cape Town, South Africa 	Convention Square 	map 	info.

Oct 31st 	Israel Houghton with Lakewood Worship Team 	Houston, TX 	Lakewood Church 	map 	info.

Nov 1st 	Israel Houghton with Lakewood Worship Team 	Houston, TX 	Lakewood Church 	map 	info.

Nov 7th 	Cottonwood Christian Center 	Los Alamitos, CA 	Cottonwood Christian Center 	map 	info.

Nov 8th 	Cottonwood Christian Center 	Los Alamitos, CA 	Cottonwood Christian Center 	map 	info.

Nov 9th 	Cottonwood Christian Center 	Los Alamitos, CA 	Cottonwood Christian Center 	map 	info.

Nov 15th 	Without Walls 	Tampa, FL 	Without Walls 	map 	info.

Nov 20th 	Joyce Meyer Conference 	Blantyre, Malawi 	Kamuzu Stadium 	map 	info.

Nov 21st 	Joyce Meyer Conference 	Blantyre, Malawi 	Kamuzu Stadium 	map 	info.

Nov 22nd 	Joyce Meyer Conference 	Blantyre, Malawi 	Kamuzu Stadium 	map 	info.

Apr 8th 	A Deeper Level Conference San Diego 	San Diego, CA 	Cornerstone Church of San Diego 	map 	info.

Apr 9th 	A Deeper Level Conference San Diego 	San Diego, CA 	Cornerstone Church of San Diego 	map 	info.

Apr 10th 	A Deeper Level Conference San Diego 	San Diego, CA 	Cornerstone Church of San Diego 	map 	info.

Aug 11th 	Cornerstone Church of San Diego 	San Diego, CA 	Cornerstone Church of San Diego 	map 	info.


----------



## Laela (Aug 19, 2009)

I've not been to any of those concerts, but were there altar calls at the end?  I wonder how many people got saved after hearing/seeing Maxwell get his grove on on stage. Seriously.




PopLife said:


> Aren't Christians suppose to seek and save those who are lost?
> Let's be real unsaved people are not exactly trampling down the church doors to hear the "good word", which is why people like Mary Mary go out and witness in arenas that unsaved people might be at...duh!


----------



## music-bnatural-smile (Aug 19, 2009)

Those are mega churches... They came with that MONEY
Come on guys be realistic


----------



## JinaRicci (Aug 19, 2009)

Wow.  I don't even know what to say.  I guess I haven't kept up with MaryMary-don't have the last album.  But have you all read the comments posted on these websites???  

Some of the comments from Essence: Something to think about...

_I don't see anything wrong with Mary Mary and Maxwell teaming up to tour. If we are honest with ourselves we listen to both of them. Why not tour together? Bringing both "worlds" together.

Yes, I totally agree with the prior posts. Maxwell is soulful and sexy. He will have you in bed! Mary Mary is supposed to be all gospel and sexy. They're supposed to have u in church! The two do not match. Totally unequally yoked. 

i love maxwell..and what is mary mary?...an r&b duo or a christian /gospel duo?....maybe both...is that being hypocritical?...just asking...not saying that they are but isnt that singing "worldy" music as they call it?..._


----------



## Ramya (Aug 19, 2009)

oooo maybe I can get tickets to the Israel October concert in Atlanta. rooooaaad trip!  any southerners want to go?


----------



## Laela (Aug 19, 2009)

Sooooo..... the people at the Maxwell/ Mary, Mary concerts didn't come with their Money? I thought it was about the Benjamins.... 

which is it?




music-bnatural-smile said:


> Those are mega churches... They came with that MONEY
> Come on guys be realistic


----------



## Shimmie (Aug 19, 2009)

Laela said:


> _*A-hem... *_God will supply the needs (and groceries) for the Christian artists who don't find it necessary to pair up with Bishop Seculars to spread the Good News. And it's likely not ONLY saved/Christian people are going to those concerts....
> 
> Here's Israel Houghton's Tour Schedule :wow:
> 
> ...


 
Thanks for this.       It's important that this clarification was made.   Also, he's often with Bishop Charles Blake at the West Angeles Church of God.     

Is he not a friend of God or what?   I love this song.    

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZXFi6lUUz5s 

Even if he were among the Secular audience, he'd be true to his profession of the Lord Jesus Christ.


----------



## Ramya (Aug 19, 2009)

I can't find the price. Am I just missing it or something


----------



## Shimmie (Aug 19, 2009)

Laela said:


> Sooooo..... the people at the Maxwell/ Mary, Mary concerts didn't come with their Money? I thought it was about the Benjamins....
> 
> which is it?


 
  

I just had a thought.   Do you think we'll ever say it's about the Obamas?   I mean, will they remove Ben Franklin from the face of currency and put President Obama in his place.   

Just thinkin....  :scratchch:


----------



## music-bnatural-smile (Aug 19, 2009)

Laela said:


> Sooooo..... the people at the Maxwell/ Mary, Mary concerts didn't come with their Money? I thought it was about the Benjamins....
> 
> which is it?



ITS EVERYONE!!!! THEY ALL WANT MONEY!!!!

Phew...


----------



## music-bnatural-smile (Aug 19, 2009)

everyone needs money, everyone will do what they need to in order to advance their careers
thats why when you go to these conferences theyre selling books, weekends away, purses, consultations, website subscriptions... EVERYTHING

what i'm saying is this doesn't make them unGodly or anything, so lets not even get mad that they market themselves...
including the way Mary Mary chooses to do it....
Its all the same.. thats what i'm saying


----------



## Laela (Aug 19, 2009)

:scratchch: interesting concept... 

I'll have to put in a word with P. Diddy to see what he could do about that...

 





Shimmie said:


> I just had a thought.   Do you think we'll ever say it's about the Obamas?   I mean, will they remove Ben Franklin from the face of currency and put President Obama in his place.
> 
> Just thinkin....  :scratchch:


----------



## yodie (Aug 19, 2009)

Laela said:


> I've not been to any of those concerts, but were there altar calls at the end? I wonder how many people got saved after hearing/seeing Maxwell get his grove on on stage. Seriously.


I hope, pray and hope and pray again that Mary Mary would have an altar call at the end of their concert.  If not, then what's the purpose of the concert? 

I've never been to one of their concerts, but I would hope...


----------



## Laela (Aug 19, 2009)

I got nothing but love for you Music,

I hear you... but that just goes to show that Godly musicians should pick a side and stay there... I just wonder about the spiritual atmosphere at a concert like that... is God's Word being received? I don't know, but I sure do hope so!





music-bnatural-smile said:


> everyone needs money, everyone will do what they need to in order to advance their careers
> thats why when you go to these conferences theyre selling books, weekends away, purses, consultations, website subscriptions... EVERYTHING
> 
> what i'm saying is this doesn't make them unGodly or anything, so lets not even get mad that they market themselves...
> ...


----------



## yodie (Aug 19, 2009)

music-bnatural-smile said:


> everyone needs money, everyone will do what they need to in order to advance their careers
> thats why when you go to these conferences theyre selling books, weekends away, purses, consultations, website subscriptions... EVERYTHING
> 
> what i'm saying is this doesn't make them unGodly or anything, so lets not even get mad that they market themselves...
> ...


 
No, I don't think people will do "EVERYTHING" to sell their stuff or advance their careers.


----------



## Shimmie (Aug 19, 2009)

Ramya said:


> I can't find the price. Am I just missing it or something


 
Ramya, there no 'price' for this conference.   A 'free will' offering will be in effect.    This is from Joyce Meyer's website, FAQ's on Conferences:

http://www.joycemeyer.org/OurMinistries/Conferences/faq.htm

* FAQ's:* 

*Is there a cost to attend a Joyce Meyer Ministries conference?* 

No. All _Joyce Meyer Ministries _U.S. conferences are free of charge except the Annual Women's Conference held in St. Louis, Missouri. 
------------

HTH


----------



## music-bnatural-smile (Aug 19, 2009)

Laela said:


> I got nothing but love for you Music,



Yes likewise thats why i always add 
so u can see that i am 
and not 

lol

its good to discuss these things... my sword is gonna be the sharpest ever just gimme a few years


----------



## music-bnatural-smile (Aug 19, 2009)

Shimmie said:


> Ramya, there no 'price' for this conference.   A 'free will' offering will be in effect.    This is from Joyce Meyer's website, FAQ's on Conferences:
> 
> http://www.joycemeyer.org/OurMinistries/Conferences/faq.htm
> 
> ...



Yeah but these aint free... Why? cuz shes *MAKIN THAT MONEY*
   

http://www.faithcenteredresources.com/authors/joyce-meyer.asp


----------



## music-bnatural-smile (Aug 19, 2009)

yodie said:


> No, I don't think people will do "EVERYTHING" to sell their stuff or advance their careers.



lol u know what i meant come on... yall type too fast lol


----------



## Ramya (Aug 19, 2009)

Shimmie said:


> Ramya, there no 'price' for this conference.   A 'free will' offering will be in effect.    This is from Joyce Meyer's website, FAQ's on Conferences:
> 
> http://www.joycemeyer.org/OurMinistries/Conferences/faq.htm
> 
> ...





ooowee it's official now. I'm so going!


----------



## yodie (Aug 19, 2009)

music-bnatural-smile said:


> lol u know what i meant come on... yall type too fast lol


 
Nope, don't know what you mean. What's up? You type stuff in blogs about you can't have regular conversations with folks over here and other stuff about it's getting old. You don't mean to offend, but do you like controversy?


----------



## Shimmie (Aug 19, 2009)

Laela said:


> .... Godly musicians should pick a side and stay there...
> 
> I just wonder about the spiritual atmosphere at a concert like that... is God's Word being received? I don't know, but I sure do hope so!


 
It has to be 'confusing' ; especially if Mary Mary is 'imitating' the world to be in the world.   Here comes Maxwell drive the world and flesh home into the spirits and souls of those attending.     

If they are there to make a difference, so be it.  But present themselves as the difference.   Don't blend in with the crowd; that's where the 'witness' gets lost'... in the 'crowd' in the midst of the spirit which dominates said crowd and the form of entertainment.   

I just pray God's protection over them.   It's not a good place to be; saved or unsaved.


----------



## Shimmie (Aug 19, 2009)

Ramya said:


> ooowee it's official now. I'm so going!


 
Awwwwwww, enjoy!  I'm really happy for you.      Come back and share with plenty of pictures of your journey.


----------



## music-bnatural-smile (Aug 19, 2009)

yodie said:


> Nope, don't know what you mean. What's up? You type stuff in blogs about you can't have regular conversations with folks over here and other stuff about it's getting old. You don't mean to offend, but do you like controversy?



unnecessary


----------



## Laela (Aug 19, 2009)

Nawww... she has been blessed, so she's being a blessing to others.  



music-bnatural-smile said:


> Yeah but these aint free... Why? cuz shes *MAKIN THAT MONEY*
> 
> 
> http://www.faithcenteredresources.com/authors/joyce-meyer.asp


----------



## Laela (Aug 19, 2009)

Did you just buy the ticket??? 





Ramya said:


> ooowee it's official now. I'm so going!


----------



## music-bnatural-smile (Aug 19, 2009)

Laela said:


> Nawww... she has been blessed, so she's being a blessing to others.



well... its a career, whatever you call it...
and i'm not saying its wrong either... but lets not deny, that it is... a... career


----------



## Laela (Aug 19, 2009)

A career can be a lifelong commitment... so if you call her commitment to God a career, I'm all for it!  Praise God! 



music-bnatural-smile said:


> well... its a career, whatever you call it...
> and i'm not saying its wrong either... but lets not deny, that it is... a... career


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥ (Aug 19, 2009)

This back and forth is what is unnecessary. Having a debate is one thing, purposefully being argumentative is a whole other ball game...


----------



## Laela (Aug 19, 2009)

Here is another group that is successfully touring without the secular front  Check out their tour:

*NEWSBOYS*
Tour
Date 	City 	Venue 	Country
08/22/09 	newsboys in Apeldoorn 	Flevo Festival 	NL
  	Time: 7:00pm. Buy Tickets.
08/23/09 	newsboys in Germany 	REVO Fest-Bachgauhalle 	DE
  	Time: 7:00pm. Buy Tickets.
09/02/09 	newsboys in Lincoln, NE 	Open Air Ampitheater 	US
  	Time: 7:00pm. Buy Tickets.
09/05/09 	newsboys in Kansas City, MO 	Starlight Ampitheater 	US
  	Time: 7:00pm. Buy Tickets.
09/06/09 	newsboys in Sioux Falls, SD 	Lifelight Festival 	US
  	Time: 8:00pm. Buy Tickets.
09/11/09 	newsboys in Orlando, FL 	Walt Disney World 	US
  	Time: 7:00pm. Buy Tickets.
09/17/09 	newsboys in Puyallup, WA 	Western Washington Fairgrounds 	US
  	Time: 7:00pm. Buy Tickets.
09/19/09 	newsboys in Valencia, CA 	Six Flags Magic Mountain 	US
  	Time: 7:00pm. Buy Tickets.
09/28/09 	newsboys in Fort Smith, AR 	Kay Rodgers Park 	US
  	Time: 7:30pm. Buy Tickets.
10/01/09 	newsboys in Greensboro, NC 	Westover Church 	US
  	Time: 7:00pm. Buy Tickets.
10/02/09 	newsboys in Atlanta, GA 	North Georgia State Fair 	US
  	Time: 7:00pm. Buy Tickets.
10/03/09 	newsboys in Thomasville, GA 	Thomasville Municipal Auditorium 	US
  	Time: 7:00pm. Buy Tickets.
10/09/09 	newsboys in Lowell, MA 	Lowell Memorial Auditorium 	US
  	Time: 7:00pm. Buy Tickets.
10/10/09 	newsboys in Augusta, ME 	Augusta Civic Center 	US
  	Time: 7:00pm. Buy Tickets.
10/16/09 	newsboys in Fort Wayne, IN 	REACH Event-TBA 	US
  	Time: 7:00pm. Buy Tickets.
10/17/09 	newsboys in Indianapolis, IN 	Eagle Center 	US
  	Time: 7:00pm. Buy Tickets.
10/23/09 	newsboys in St. Charles, MO 	The Family Arena 	US
  	Time: 7:00pm. Buy Tickets.
10/24/09 	newsboys in Salem, IL 	Salem High School Auditorium 	US
  	Time: 7:00pm. Buy Tickets.
10/25/09 	newsboys in Little Rock, AR 	North Shore Riverwalk-Luis Palau Festival 	US
  	Time: 7:00pm. Buy Tickets.
10/28/09 	newsboys in Farmington, NM 	Farmington Civic Center 	US
  	Time: 7:00pm. Buy Tickets.
10/29/09 	newsboys in Prescott Valley, AZ 	Tim’s Toyota Center 	US
  	Time: 7:00pm. Buy Tickets.
10/30/09 	newsboys in Santa Ana, CA 	Calvary Church 	US
  	Time: 7:00pm. Buy Tickets.
10/31/09 	newsboys in Tuscon, AZ 	REACH Event-TBD 	US
  	Time: 7:00pm. Buy Tickets.
11/02/09 	newsboys in Colorado Springs, CO 	Rocky Mountain Calvary Church 	US
  	Time: 7:00pm. Buy Tickets.
11/05/09 	newsboys in Tulsa, OK 	Mabee Center 	US
  	Time: 7:00pm. Buy Tickets.
11/06/09 	newsboys in Fort Worth, TX 	Will Rogers Auditorium 	US
  	Time: 7:00pm. Buy Tickets.
11/07/09 	newsboys in Cypress, TX 	Berry Center 	US
  	Time: 7:00pm. Buy Tickets.
11/08/09 	newsboys in McAllen, TX 	REACH Event-TBA 	US
  	Time: 7:00pm. Buy Tickets.
11/13/09 	newsboys in Bourbannais, IL 	Chalfant Hall-Olivet Nazarene University 	US
  	Time: 7:00pm. Buy Tickets.
11/14/09 	newsboys in Grand Rapids, MI 	Sunshine Church 	US
  	Time: 7:00pm. Buy Tickets.
11/15/09 	newsboys in Wilmington, OH 	Roberts Centre 	US
  	Time: 7:00pm. Buy Tickets.
12/31/09 	newsboys in Buena Park, CA 	Knott’s Berry Farm 	US
  	Time: 7:00pm. Buy Tickets.
RSS


----------



## yodie (Aug 19, 2009)

Shimmie said:


> It has to be 'confusing' ; especially if Mary Mary is 'imitating' the world to be in the world. Here comes Maxwell drive the world and flesh home into the spirits and souls of those attending.
> 
> If they are there to make a difference, so be it. But present themselves as the difference. Don't blend in with the crowd; that's where the 'witness' gets lost'... in the 'crowd' in the midst of the spirit which dominates said crowd and the form of entertainment.
> 
> I just pray God's protection over them. It's not a good place to be; saved or unsaved.


 
Good point!! 
Wait, Mary Mary is opening for Maxwell.  Dang!


----------



## Ramya (Aug 19, 2009)

Laela said:


> Did you just buy the ticket???



No there are no tickets. It's first come first serve. So I'm going to be there like 5 hours early to get a seat


----------



## music-bnatural-smile (Aug 19, 2009)

Laela said:


> A career can be a lifelong commitment... so if you call her commitment to God a career, I'm all for it!  Praise God!



i never said i wasn't for it... me tooo... i'm glad they are taken care of


----------



## yodie (Aug 19, 2009)

lamaravilla said:


> This back and forth is what is unnecessary. Having a debate is one thing, purposefully being argumentative is a whole other ball game...


 
Ladies, I stepped off topic.  I apologize for that.


----------



## Laela (Aug 19, 2009)

Hey just saw this.. girl, you are too funny... I hear ya though.. that's right, sharpen that sword! I'm working on mine, too

 




music-bnatural-smile said:


> Yes likewise thats why i always add
> so u can see that i am
> and not
> 
> ...


----------



## Laela (Aug 19, 2009)

Well, I hope you enjoy it! I'd missed Israel when he came to town because of rain but I'll try to catch him next time...he's one busy witness!






Ramya said:


> No there are no tickets. It's first come first serve. So I'm going to be there like 5 hours early to get a seat


----------



## Laela (Aug 19, 2009)

Yodie, I got nothing but love for you and all the women in here... I'm actually enjoying the thread (maybe a little too much) LOL... 

God bless you and Music 




yodie said:


> Ladies, I stepped off topic.  I apologize for that.


----------



## yodie (Aug 19, 2009)

Laela said:


> Yodie, I got nothing but love for you and all the women in here... I'm actually enjoying the thread (maybe a little too much) LOL...
> 
> God bless you and Music


 
I love all of you ladies too. 
It's all VERY GOOD. LOL!!

Just acknowledging.


----------



## Shimmie (Aug 19, 2009)

music-bnatural-smile said:


> Yeah but these aint free... Why? cuz shes *MAKIN THAT MONEY*
> 
> 
> http://www.faithcenteredresources.com/authors/joyce-meyer.asp


music not all Ministries and Christians are of your 'reflection' which has always been negative and most impolite in this forum. 

You complain and whine and ridicule the Church in it's entirety as if you live and know better.   Not one word, since the first day you've posted here has been in favor of Christians in and out of this forum and the Church.    All you have shared is your disdain for it.   You spend more time, seeking and posting negative comments and negative musings of Christians than finding the positive of which there is plenty from the loving members here.   

You cannot, and I repeat, You CANNOT blame Christians and the Church for your failures and disappointments in life.   And please don't blame it on being 'new' or trying to find your way.   It's a cop out.   It's an excuse for you to justify your choice of being how you want to be.   

It's not hard to be liked; it's not hard to even be a Christian.   It's not hard to be polite and non-insulting.    Jesus made it plain that to have friends to show yourself 'friendly'.      Granted, not everyone is going to love everyone.   Not everyone loves Jesus and it's not because of a person or thing.   People 'choose'.     We all choose.    

If you want to be loved, then be loveable.   I've never in my life seen anyone work so hard not to be 'loved' as you do in the way you behave yourself in this forum.   Don't blame anyone else for the voids and disappointments in your life.    You are the one respsonsible for changing it and making it better.    It's your choice to be your choice.

The crass remarks you continue to throw and post about the Christianity Forum and the Christians within, are not funny.   They are not cute.   and most of all, they are not merited by anyone here.   

Long before you arrived here, and long before I joined, the women before us worked and prayed hard to be a blessing to build this forum into a haven and a respite where Christians would be free to be 'Christians' and to pray for and with each other; to uphold one another in good times, not so good times, and to honor the Lord Jesus Christ.    

For that alone, you should be showing honor to Jesus for them.   

The 'spirit' which I've seen in your posts is that of the 'Accuser of the Brethern'  for this is what you make time to do.  How far do you wish to take this?   Where does it end?   

I could care less what you think of me, personally.   There are other women here who deserve better.   They've been putting their hearts into praying for you.   Because they are afterall, 'Christians.   Christians who come from Christian Churches,  Traditional Churches who pray Traditional Prayers..... Traditional Prayers that get God's ear and keep it. 

How much further before your music runs out of tune? 

_Father in the name of Jesus, forgive me for all of my transgressions.  Cleanse my heart and my spirit so that I can pray for this child as you would have me to.    _

_In Your Honorable Name, I pray with all of my heart.   Amen and Amen.   :Rose:_


----------



## music-bnatural-smile (Aug 19, 2009)

Shimmie said:


> music not all Ministries and Christians are of your 'reflection' which has always been negative and most impolite in this forum.
> 
> You complain and whine and ridicule the Church in it's entirety as if you live and know better.   Not one word, since the first day you've posted here has been in favor of Christians in and out of this forum and the Church.    All you have shared is your disdain for it.   You spend more time, seeking and posting negative comments and negative musings of Christians than finding the positive of which there is plenty from the loving members here.
> 
> ...





mods... where are u...


----------

